# Vermeer BC 1400



## treeclimbermike

I bought a Vermeer 1400 last year and love it. It has the CAT engine. When I bought it had the most recent updates. From what I am hearing people are having nothing but problems with them. Is this b/c of the older versions?. I also have a 1000 and have had nothing but good things to say about it. Great medium duty chipper.


----------



## treeslayer666

*bc 1400*

Do a search on the bc1400. I have posted the problems I've had with my machine. To many to re-type.


----------



## BostonBull

We had a bunch of problems with the Perca-pillar engines in those. Among other things do a search and a lot will be told. Get the 1800 and be done with it.


----------



## treeslayer666

*bc1400*

Thankfully Ive had no problems with the CAT. All of the problems are due to Vermeers stupid feed system, under sized drum with only 2 knives, space aged buttons, VIBRATION and cheap constuction. They should list for $20,000 not $34,000. ( this was in October 2003 )

I brought it down for the latest recall last week, come to find out its got a small rear main leak thats leaking into the clutch. Now I gotta put $2500 into it for a clutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing and rear main.
The service manager said " your machine is 4 years old now are you ready to trade up to the new 1500, its the same machine with all the bugs worked out ". I just laughed. He knows what Ive gone thru with this machine and Vermeer. Told him I was going with a real chipper. BANDIT 1590

I did some topping for a good freind last week, he is on his 3rd 1800. I was watching it chip and I could not belive what a P.O.S. it is. I swear my P.O.S. 1400 will out chip his 1800, and thats not saying much. I asked his guys if their was something wrong with the machine and they said thats how it always chips. Come to find out it has a perkins 115 in it!! Why would they put a 115 in the 1800 and a 122 in the 1400? Vermeer should stick with stump grinders and trenchers. They have no buisness in the chipper market.


----------



## jazak

Get a MORBARK or BRUSH BANDIT. Nothing but problems with Vermeer chippers.


----------



## BostonBull

Your CAT in that 1400 is a Perka-pillar. See Perkins and CAT are the same co now. Go with a Deere. We have close to ten 1800XL w/winch and havent had any MAJOR problems. Some electronic issues and other things due to vibration but no drums, or poor performance problems.

The 1500 is quite the machine! We had one for a few days what beauty.


----------



## treeslayer666

*bc1500*

Bostonbull, what did you think of the 1500?? What improvements over the 1400? Looks like the same machine with a deere in it and tail light gaurds.
Same drum = vibration chipping anything over 9".


----------



## CompleteLori

We ran the 1400 for a while -- We switched over to the Woodsman line and have had very good luck .

Here is our latest .

What a beast this thing is .


----------



## BostonBull

treeslayer666 said:


> Bostonbull, what did you think of the 1500?? What improvements over the 1400? Looks like the same machine with a deere in it and tail light gaurds.
> Same drum = vibration chipping anything over 9".



We only sent small stuff through so no reports as to Peak performance as far as Diamater goes. It has a bunch of upgrades beyond what was mentioned. Vibration reduction was also a main focus on the 1500 from my understanding. Any Vermeer dealer worth their weight will let you demo one for a few days.


----------



## treeslayer666

Bostonbull, I know they would let me take one for a couple days, I deal with vermeer northeast wich I'm sure you do too, great guys but I've decided to go back to my roots with bandit. Anyone looking for a bc1400?


----------



## a_lopa

treeslayer666 I've decided to go back to my roots with bandit. Anyone looking for a bc1400?[/QUOTE said:


> Wouldnt touch a vermeer chipper or stump grinder,no longevity.
> 
> there forever in the shop down under drum bearings welds breaking you name it!
> 
> Rayco chippers are selling well here.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

I dunno, I still see a lot of 1250's and 1230's around. Good old chippers, although not too pretty in Wisconsin's salty roads!


----------



## a_lopa

True mike they are a good chipper! Wernt they the first true 12'? I remember them being promoted here as being able to chip a powerpole.


----------



## IATreeguy

*Vermeer BC1400*

I have a BC1000XL nearly four years. Vibration has always been an issue. Full backing by dealer and Vermeer but it doesn't't seem that a machine should shake as much as it does. 

The blue smoke on start up is an issue with me. Totally not acceptable in a residential neighborhood. I did not buy a new machine to produce neighborhood mosquito killing quantities of smoke. No good answer from Cummins or Vermeer. 

Otherwise the BC1000XL is an excellent machine for a small operator with a 3/4 ton pickup truck equipped with a dumping chip box. The physical size is excellent. The single feed roller is quite adequate and preferable fro my perspective.

The 1400 or now the new 1500 would be nice but that means upgrading to a one ton truck. Too big for my specialty market of working the hard to access tree projects. 

No argument on the 1800 from me. Nice machine!


----------



## treebogan

*1400 what a lemon!*

we had a bc1400 with winch for one season,problem after problem then the bolts in the engine mounts fell out and very nearly did the engine.It would schip brush slower than a ten year old Vermeer 1800.I also used a BC1800XL for a season,good solid machine all round but let down by crappy switches and to much electronic control.Why can't the make the feed roller direction control mechanical linkage again?Oh,thats right,because it would continually work and they'd not make money off parts.Yeah,Vermeer has lost alot of ground in recent years.Did they really slip with the 1400 or were there models before that that showed similar problems?


----------



## ascender

*bc1400 perka-pillar injection pump*

I have a 1400 with a bad injection pump. The Cat dealer says there is excessive wear on the pump and a seal was loose. This machine only has 700 hrs on it and has had clean fuel. Has any body had similar problems to the tune of $2000+?


----------



## Log hog

*Go Morbark*

I have a Morbark 2012, 100HP perkins diesel chipper, built like a tank and chips all day long and nothing stops it. So far so good 700 hrs and nothing but oil and filters.


----------



## treeclimbermike

Well I have my concerns with this unit I bought. Your replies makes me nervous with the negative response. Perhaps I can demo a Bandit and compare. Appreciate the response and love the web site. I like the passion we all have for our industry and equipment we need in order to make a living.


----------

